# Help getting rid of WD40



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

I had read a while ago that WD40 was an option for getting grips off and on handlebars. So I tried it, much to my chagrin. I stuck the straw underneath the grips, but couldn't get enough spray under the grip to slide them off. So I went back to hairspray instead.

After I got the grips off, I washed the hell out of them. I used soap and water to try and clean out any residue. I also used a degreaser wipe to clean the handlebar. But now I can't get the grips to stick to the handlebar, even when I use hairspray. I suspect that despite how much I wash the grips or wipe down the bars, there's still WD40 lingering around and not letting the grips stick with the hairspray (it's the same hairspray I'd been using on all occasions when I've installed grips).

So, anyone have any thoughts/ideas on how to completely remove WD40 from these parts? Is there some magical concoction that I need to whip up, 'cause soap, water, and degreaser don't seem to be helping.

Lastly, I know that most of you are massive proponents of lock-on grips. But before you suggest that I go to lock-on grips, please note that I'm a massive fan of my Salsa Pepperjack grips and they don't come in lock-on style, so thanks but no thanks to lock-on grips.

Cheers.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Try Isopropyl alcohol plus, you're probably going to have to glue them on which happens when you take grips on and off a few times. 


SpinWheelz said:


> I had read a while ago that WD40 was an option for getting grips off and on handlebars. So I tried it, much to my chagrin. I stuck the straw underneath the grips, but couldn't get enough spray under the grip to slide them off. So I went back to hairspray instead.
> 
> After I got the grips off, I washed the hell out of them. I used soap and water to try and clean out any residue. I also used a degreaser wipe to clean the handlebar. But now I can't get the grips to stick to the handlebar, even when I use hairspray. I suspect that despite how much I wash the grips or wipe down the bars, there's still WD40 lingering around and not letting the grips stick with the hairspray (it's the same hairspray I'd been using on all occasions when I've installed grips).
> 
> ...


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

Alcohol should do it...but be sure to wash the inside of the grips as well...


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Bad call on your part....*

WD40 contains petrolium distilates that include kerosene, as well as a light weight oil. This conglomeration of chemicals is designed to penetrate and stay put. It eventually evaporates, but it takes a while. Your grips being rubber have soaked up some of this stuff and may never let it go no matter what you do. Also, depending on the rubber compound the grips are made of, it could turn them soft or mushy over time, or possibly cause then to swell, or both. I would highly recommend replacing the grips. You might be able to get the stuff off with alcohol, but it's a crap shoot.

If you are prone to taking your grips off even once a year I would also highly recommend getting a set of ODI lock on grips. I don't understand why more people don't use them. You end up with a set of grips that are locked in place and DON'T MOVE EVER, unless you want them to. You can remove them and re-install them once a day if you want and never have to hassel with hair spray, glue, paint or anything else to stick em to the bar, or water, alcohol, WD40 or whatever to get them off. I've been using the same set of lock rings for them for 10 years, all I've had to do is replace the rubber grip when they wear out.

I don't know if they are recommended for use with carbon bars so that might be a sticking point if you are using carbon. But otherwise I can't see a reason why you couldn't use them, other than perhaps personal preference. They even have different styles of grips to accomodate different hand sizes.

Anyway, if you can't get your gips to clean up and stick to your bar again I would highly recommend a set of Lock Ons. I know it's one of the FIRST upgrades that I make to any bike that end up with.

Good Dirt


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

*use hairspray*

this is an old motorcycle grip trick. Spray just enough hairspray, any cheap can of it will do, into the grip and on the bar and the grips slide right on. I am not sure what the main lubricant in the hairspray is but if you use only a little then you can ride within 15 minutes and the grips are pretty tight. After 24 hours the lubricant has evaporated and your grips will never move on you. It even works when taking them off: Just push a screwdriver in and spray into the opening and then work it around and off they slide.


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

Just use some duct tape.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*try ODI lockons*

If you are sick of the hassle and mess of traditional grips try the lockons. I recently purchases a set of Oury grips with the ODI lock on system. They come off and on with an allen wrench. I put them on both my mountain bikes I liked them so much. I know this is not what you asked, but I figured i'd pass it on. Tim


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion with the alcohol, I'll give that a try.

As for lock-on grips...



SpinWheelz said:


> Lastly, I know that most of you are massive proponents of lock-on grips. But before you suggest that I go to lock-on grips, please note that I'm a massive fan of my Salsa Pepperjack grips and they don't come in lock-on style, so thanks but no thanks to lock-on grips.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Alcohol, for sure.*



SpinWheelz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion with the alcohol, I'll give that a try.
> 
> As for lock-on grips...


You may need to ditch the grips for a new set. The rubber may have held on the some of the nasties.

Personally, I say Alcohol on teh bar, and a new set of grips, hair sprayed on. Be done with it.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

SpinWheelz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion with the alcohol, I'll give that a try.
> 
> As for lock-on grips...


lol! yeah, or maybe you could try hairspray. lol. watch out for the alcohol. many types of rubber grips manufactured these days don't take too well to alcohols and contact cleaners and the like. maybe soaking them in the sink with a mixture of hot water and dish detergent or some other degreaser.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Degrease the handlebars and BUY a new set of pepperjacks.

The rubber of your grips has probably absorbed some of the WD40.

Ribbing Alcohol works very well getting grips on and off the bars without leaving residue.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Try using water with soap, then maybe hairspray. If?

If these methods should fail I HIGHLY suggest some ODI lock on grips. They are great. I've had mine for 42 years and take them off daily.......oh wait..........    


This thread is too funny, has anybody actually read what the op said in his first post?

Seriously, spend 10 bucks or 5 or 15 bucks, whatever those Salsa's cost and get some new ones. You'll be happy and ride better.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

is the problem simply that the grips haven't been given time to dry and set? wet grips will slip...

never use oil on your grips, brake pads, tires, shoes, etc. whoever told you that is a moron. using rubbing alcohol to clean your grips may also degrade (dry out) the rubber. just use plain soap and water to clean up, use a clean rag to dry. wd40 is really thin and washes away fairly easily.

use soapy water (and elbow grease only) to remove your grips; lift an edge, dribble with soapy water, twist and peel the grips to help the "lube" penetrate. use clean water as a lubricant to install. be sure your handlebars and grips are clean and dry to begin with.

hairspray works because it's wet when sprayed which provides lubrication to aid in installation. when the alcohol in the hairspray evaporates, it leaves a sticky residue which helps keep your grips in place. i personally find hairspray to only be useful for making makeshift flamethrowers and potato launchers.

edit: note that the alcohol and other gunk in hairspray probably contributes to degradation of grips.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Never use WD-40, but you already know this now. Next time just use water.

I use to use hair spray but when I ran out one time I used water and it works just fine.

Dip your finger in water then rub it on the inside of the grip and slide it on. It may take a little more work than hairspray but it works and it's free. (unless you use Evian) Plus it won't damage anything. 

Water also works when taking grips off. Slide a 2mm allen wrench under the grip and squirt water in there (be carefull not to scratch the bar or just use a similar plastic rod). Then work the allen wrench around a little to distribute the water and the grip should just slide right off.

Jim


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> This thread is too funny, has anybody actually read what the op said in his first post?
> 
> Seriously, spend 10 bucks or 5 or 15 bucks, whatever those Salsa's cost and get some new ones. You'll be happy and ride better.


Absolutely...NOT. 

It isn't just this thread, it happens more often then not. People don't read or listen thoroughly during conversations. Of course the countless number of threads asking how to adhere grips to the bar may have something to do with the non-answers here. 

Spin,

I think you need to start a new thread letting everyone know what your grip preferences are


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*The truth*

Use brake cleaner, then use Honda Grip glue, the **** works.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a similar problem with the pepperjack grips, I didn't use wd40 just hairspray but once I remmoved them they never were the same. I think you will have to buy a new set. wipe the bar ends with alcohol or laquer thinner, let it dry then use hairspray ( which is lacquer) or grip glue or whatever to install the new ones. 
BTW
there is no lubricant in hairspray, its just wet and slimey and sometimes the lacquer solvents will attack the finish on your bars but when it dries the lacquer and or paint on your bars will stick to the grips. I've also used dish soap, it just takes longer to dry.
I think the pepperjack grips have a soft rubber inner and a hard rubber outer and when you remove them the inner rubber stretches and breaks down a little( or maybe the hairspray degrades the soft rubber) either way I don't think you can reuse them


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SpinWheelz said:


> I had read a while ago that WD40 was an option for getting grips off and on handlebars. So I tried it, much to my chagrin. I stuck the straw underneath the grips, but couldn't get enough spray under the grip to slide them off. So I went back to hairspray instead.


Didn't your hairstylist tell you not to mix your product? Maybe it's the mix of WD40, Aqua-Net, Irish Spring, FastOrange, and Evian that's messing you up? Either WD40 or hairspray work well, but WD works faster.

To get a grip off, try shoving a 3mm L-shaped allen wrench between the grip and the bar. Then lift up on the wrench; it'll tent up the rubber enough to pour some liquid down there (I use rubbing alcohol because it evaporates quickly and is therefore less messy).

And just buy a new set of grips. What are they, $9?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just use some self tapping screws!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

If you want to try and re-use the grips you can wire them on as a last resort. Of all the methods that I've tried, using an air compressor it's definitely the best. No contaminants introduced, nothing to dry. Just make sure your bar and grips are clean and they'll zip on (and off). I wish they made the pepperjacks for my ODI clamps or they'd still be in use.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay okay, let me try...  

Get the lazer V, its got a cut out that will make your butt feel good.  

I hope you've already fixed your problem. Some people don't read.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*parts cleaner*

WD is a great parts cleaner...just not plastic or rubber parts. Go buy new grips. An extra pair of grips is a good thing to keep stashed in the garage. Good luck.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

So, lock-on grips are rubbish, right?  

I tried to the alcohol method last night. Washed the bar and the insides of the grip with the alcohol. Let 'em dry, then sprayed hairspray on the inside of the grips. Slipped them on the bars and let them set overnight. Checked this a.m. and I think the grips are shot. They stay on the bar nice and tight, but the middle is loose. The grips stay on, but the middle keeps twisting. I'm either going to need to use some grip glue or score a new pair.

With grip glue, are they permanent? Meaning, if I want to remove the grips, do I need to cut them off?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SpinWheelz said:


> So, lock-on grips are rubbish, right?
> 
> I tried to the alcohol method last night. Washed the bar and the insides of the grip with the alcohol. Let 'em dry, then sprayed hairspray on the inside of the grips. Slipped them on the bars and let them set overnight. Checked this a.m. and I think the grips are shot. They stay on the bar nice and tight, but the middle is loose. The grips stay on, but the middle keeps twisting. I'm either going to need to use some grip glue or score a new pair.
> 
> With grip glue, are they permanent? Meaning, if I want to remove the grips, do I need to cut them off?


I'm not sure why you would spend the money to buy grip glue to use old, shot grips when you could buy new grips for probably the same amount. If I interpret "score a new pair" as meaning you're looking for a free pair from somewhere, my goodness it's only $10! If I have trouble removing grips I usually just cut them off and install new ones. Grips are like inner tubes, a disposable part. It's not as if they're a set of wheels or a custom frame or something.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

I'll walk down the road and buy a new pair right now, I don't care. But my buddy's got a can of spray adhesive he swears by and I figured I'd give it a shot. It's not about the money.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SpinWheelz said:


> I'll walk down the road and buy a new pair right now, I don't care. But my buddy's got a can of spray adhesive he swears by and I figured I'd give it a shot. It's not about the money.


Forgive me then, I got the wrong impression.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

SpinWheelz said:


> I'll walk down the road and buy a new pair right now, I don't care. But my buddy's got a can of spray adhesive he swears by and I figured I'd give it a shot. It's not about the money.


forget the adhesive, alcohol, hairspray, etc. just use water to install and let dry. if that's not good enough (after allowing complete time to dry, which depending on weather may be more than a day in which case, remove, dry and reinstall), then use adhesives. water wont damage your grips, will allow you to remove and reinstall whereas hairspray or adhesives will certainly turn your grips into one use disposables.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

drunkle said:


> forget the adhesive, alcohol, hairspray, etc. just use water to install and let dry. if that's not good enough (after allowing complete time to dry, which depending on weather may be more than a day in which case, remove, dry and reinstall), then use adhesives. water wont damage your grips, will allow you to remove and reinstall whereas hairspray or adhesives will certainly turn your grips into one use disposables.


There's no way I could wait a day or more for my dumb grips to stick.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

Nat said:


> There's no way I could wait a day or more for my dumb grips to stick.


pull em back off, dry them and reinstall using less or no water.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

drunkle said:


> pull em back off, dry them and reinstall using less or no water.


Kinda mickey mouse. WD40 will glue those suckers on in about two minutes. Hairspray in five minutes. Air compressor takes 10 seconds.


----------



## tkrutis (Oct 12, 2005)

So simple, ODI lock ons,done.Now go ride -NO more WD,Hair spray,soap,glue,jiz,special chemical mixtures


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

Nat said:


> Kinda mickey mouse. WD40 will glue those suckers on in about two minutes. Hairspray in five minutes. Air compressor takes 10 seconds.


oh... so you're the moron.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

drunkle said:


> oh... so you're the moron.


Nice. So after you try it and see how well it works, feel free to PM me to let me know how that crow tastes.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

Nat said:


> Nice. So after you try it and see how well it works, feel free to PM me to let me know how that crow tastes.


try it? i have no need, water works fine. but in case you havent noticed, the op is having problems due to the mickey mouse advice of using wd on grips.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Squash said:


> ... ODI lock on grips. I don't understand why more people don't use them.


I bought a set, and kinda hate them. The alu lockring digs into my hands, cause I tend to put my hands on the outsides of the bars. I know, my own problem, but that's the way I like to ride. Other than that, they're great.

I have been on Sefras grips for a while, and IMO, they can't be beat. If they made those in some kind of lock-on arangement without the alu lock rings on the sides, I'd be all over them like white on rice (white rice, that is, I don't really dig brown rice. Cous Cous is the best, tho).

I apply my grips with rubbing alcahol. You just sterilize everything first. Works great.


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned ODI lockons yet?  

I just cut .....yes CUT a pair of pepperjacks off my Surly. Brand spaken new ones too! (Im so wasteful !)They came on the bike when I bought it but I don't like the feel of them (not tacky enough for me).
In all seriousness, write your grips off as a loss and go buy new ones. Oh and ignore all the hype about the lock ons....even though they work really well, are reliable and convienent. I use them on both of my bikes one with carbon bars and they work great! Good luck with the WD40 thing.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

drunkle said:


> try it? i have no need, water works fine. but in case you havent noticed, the op is having problems due to the mickey mouse advice of using wd on grips.


You all can doubt as much as you want, but what do you have to lose by trying it? Your loss if you don't. Out of curiosity, all of you in this thread who say to never use WD40, I don't suppose any of you have ever tried it, have you? Tryyyyyyy iiiiiit.

Spin Wheelz, did your grips ever come loose accidentally after getting WD'd on? Do you recall how long it took for the grips to set? I've done it plenty with great results.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

The grips themselves never came loose. But I think that's because the WD40 never got to the inward portion of the grips, so that part of the grip remained OK and held nicely to the bars. The grips stayed in place on the bars, but the middle to outer portions would break loose and twist in place.

First time I tried it, I squirted the WD40 between the grip and the bar, couldn't get enough in there, so I yanked out the straw and squirted hairspray instead. Slid the grips off, cleaned them up a bit, then squirted hairspray back in the grips, slid them back on, and left them overnight. Any other time I'd done this sans WD40, the grips have held firmly in place after leaving them overnight. I knew something was up when I checked the next day and the middle and outer portions of the grip broke free of the bar easily.

I'm pretty sure the grips are toast, which is why I'll probably try to the adhesive and see how that works. Hell, what's the worst that could happen now. In the meantime, I'm gonna go stock up on these Pepperjack grips.


----------



## SuperBri (Feb 6, 2004)

*Problem solved*

Never fear my man. I have got you covered! The ultimate solution is the mtbr forum-approved NON-pepperjack lock on grip, available in several NON-pepperjack models for those who specifically state that they are well aware of lock-ons, but really want to use Pepperjacks. Did you say something about using those grips in particular? Bah, no matter...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Nat said:


> Kinda mickey mouse. WD40 will glue those suckers on in about two minutes. Hairspray in five minutes. Air compressor takes 10 seconds.


Any shop worth their salt uses the air compressor method. Quick, easy, clean, efficient, cheap.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

You can have the best of both worlds and get the Salsa ODI lock ons:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=4136&category=328

Once you go ODI, you'll never go back.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Any shop worth their salt uses the air compressor method. Quick, easy, clean, efficient, cheap.


Definitely. I'd use that method at home if I owned a compressor.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

OK, so if anyone gives a crap, these grips are toast. Soap and water didn't help. Rubbing alcohol didn't work either. Hairspray was useless. Even the spray adhesive couldn't work. While I'm curious as to how Nat has been able to use WD40 to remove and adhere his grips, I can now attest that WD40 is pretty much terminal to Salsa Pepperjack grips.

I bet Nat's not using WD40 on his grips at all. Bet he's using fungal cream instead.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

SpinWheelz said:


> OK, so if anyone gives a crap, these grips are toast. Soap and water didn't help. Rubbing alcohol didn't work either. Hairspray was useless. Even the spray adhesive couldn't work. While I'm curious as to how Nat has been able to use WD40 to remove and adhere his grips, I can now attest that WD40 is pretty much terminal to Salsa Pepperjack grips.
> 
> I bet Nat's not using WD40 on his grips at all. Bet he's using fungal cream instead.


Well, read post #18 I told you they were toast, seriously though, try the lock ons I had the pepperjacks and the lock ons are better, not better looking though


----------

